# Tú me haces ser mejor persona



## Sherezade_

Salut 

A ver si podéis ayudarme...

Quiero traducir esto al francés:

_Tú me haces ser mejor persona_

¿Podría ser: _Tu me fais être meilleur_?

Pero me suena incompleto... Lo que quiero decir es que esa persona me hace tener buenos sentimientos y querer ser más amable... 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Carl25

Bonjour
Tu me fais sentir une meilleure personne.
Tu me fais sentir meilleur(e).

Attendons les autres.


----------



## Outsider

Que pensez-vous de "Tu me rends une meilleure personne" ?


----------



## Zibli

Bonjour,

Plutôt "Tu me rends meilleur".

Quelqu'un pourra peut-être suggérer une formulation plus jolie. En tout cas _rendre_ est plus français que _faire être_


----------



## Carl25

Outsider said:


> Que pensez-vous de "Tu me rends une meilleure personne" ?



Hola
Je crois que cette formulation n'est pas correcte. 
Tu me rends meilleur(e), c'est mieux.
Mais à mon avis, tu me fais sentir meilleur(e) est préférable.


----------



## Sherezade_

Gracias a todos!

Pero es importante para mí que quede claro lo que quiero decir, que es que esa persona me hace querer ser mejor persona, más buena... que saca lo mejor de mí (y no que me hace sentir mejor).


----------



## Zibli

_Tu me fais sentir meilleur_ pourrait être interprété comme "Me haces oler mejor"


----------



## Outsider

Sherezade_ said:


> Pero es importante para mí que quede claro lo que quiero decir, que es que esa persona me hace querer ser mejor persona, más buena... que saca lo mejor de mí (y no que me hace sentir mejor).


Deux essais:

"Tu me fais donner le mieux de moi-même."
"Tu me fais devenir une personne meilleure."


----------



## Carl25

Zibli said:


> _Tu me fais sentir meilleur_ pourrait être interprété comme "Me haces oler mejor"


Zibli, il ne s'agit pas là de sentir avec le nez mais de se sentir (sentiment).

Sherezade, "tu me rends meilleur" exprimerait plus ce que tu veux dire.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Carl25

Outsider said:


> Deux essais:
> 
> "Tu me fais donner le mieux de moi-même."
> "Tu me fais devenir une personne meilleure."



Bravo, deux belles traductions.


----------



## Sherezade_

Me gusta "_tu me rends meilleur_", creo que es la más acertada. 

¿En femenino sería "_meilleure_"?

Merci à tous!


----------



## Zibli

Sí.
Suerte con tu carta.


----------



## Sherezade_

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Disco Méthode

Bonjour bonjour ! 

Une autre proposition (mais je suis d'accord avec "tu me rends meilleur", et si c'est une femme qui parle, il faudra effectivement ajouter un "e" : meilleure) :

"tu fais de moi quelqu'un de meilleur"

Bonne journée ;o)


----------



## Sherezade_

Uhm...

"_Tu fais de moi quelqu'un de meilleur_" suena muy bien también... 

No sé si utilizar esta o "_Tu me rends meilleure_"...

Gracias otra vez, a todos


----------



## Pohana

Sherezade_ said:


> Pero es importante para mí que quede claro lo que quiero decir, que es que esa persona me hace querer ser mejor persona, más buena... que saca lo mejor de mí (y no que me hace sentir mejor).



Bonjour:
  Moi, je préfère "tu fais de moi quelqu'un de meilleur", s'adapte mieux à ce qu'on a dans l'esprit quand on dit en espagnol "tú me haces ser mejor persona".

  D'autre part le superlatif de "bueno" c'est "mejor" 
À +
Pohana


----------



## Sherezade_

Ya sé cuál es el superlativo de "bueno", quizá me expresé mal.

Si pongo "_tu fais de moi quelqu'un de meilleur_", ¿tendría que poner "_meilleure_" porque soy mujer? (Yo creo que no, pero espero vuestras respuestas)

Graciasssss


----------



## Pohana

Sherezade_ said:


> Ya sé cuál es el superlativo de "bueno", quizá me expresé mal.
> 
> Si pongo "_tu fais de moi quelqu'un de meilleur_", ¿tendría que poner "_meilleure_" porque soy mujer? (Yo creo que no, pero espero vuestras respuestas)
> 
> Graciasssss



  Non, quelqu'un c'est masculin.
 J'ai fait référence au superlatif de "bueno" à cause de "más bueno", t'en fais pas.... 
À +


----------



## Sherezade_

J'ai compris, Pohana. Merci beaucoup


----------



## shemsy

sans aucun doute "tu fais de moi quelqu'un de meilleur"


----------

